
MacLaren withdraws from Australian GP due to coronavirus - beat
https://www.formula1.com/en/latest/article.mclaren-withdraw-from-the-australian-grand-prix-after-a-team-member-tests.1SdS7APKH9kjZRrrJ1RFJ3.html
======
beat
And now, the entire Australian GP has been canceled.

This does not bode well for the Bahrain GP on March 22, either.

